# Generator will not crank



## JT5353 (May 15, 2017)

I am having trouble with my Diesel generator not cranking. It was cranked with the shore power connected and has bee in cut off mode every sense. I can not seem seem to get it out. I found the override sart switch under couch reset everything and still will not crank.


----------



## C Nash (May 15, 2017)

Will it not turn over or turns but no start?  Are the Batteries fully charged?


----------



## JT5353 (Aug 29, 2017)

Yes my generator turns over. At first it would still crank holding down the start switch, but die when let go. Now it will not crank at all. I have bleed the system to make sure no air got in fuel line as it is a diesel. The RV GEN RAN SWITCH seems to be fine, can not find a breaker that needs to be reset on unit or generator. I suspect there is a safety cut off I am missing or maybe a control circuit board if I could find it


----------



## C Nash (Sep 1, 2017)

Have you checked the oil level?


----------

